# Gel cup clones



## Budders Keeper (May 1, 2009)

Here we go!












*1)gel cup w/2 clones*
*2)left to right..purple kush,sensistar X G-13(2wks flower),grapes*
*3)seal the deal*
*4)last chop:hubba: *

*Hello der all,  I was inspired to try these by a thread here.  Says just cut it and put it in, up to 3 per cup.  I did 2, one scarified and one not just for fun.  I couldn't help but trim leaves and at the last minute decided to use a dome as well...just to increase the odds,i guess.  *
*  I can tell I'm gonna like these just cause I can see the stem root(like a bubble cloner).  This is also why I scar'd one and not the other as I can watch day by day the difference.  *
*   I cloned the one 2wks in flower so I can watch the difference between clones not taken from a mother in veg.*
*  If anyone is curious, I've also been inspired by this site to start some new stock(in the coco pots)...2big bud, 3 hashplant, and 3 bubblegum *
*  OK, my head hurts after all that, I'll be returning after these messages.:bolt: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: *


----------



## Dankerz (May 1, 2009)

*im sending you sum green mojo to get them rooted in 7-9 dayz* :joint:


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 1, 2009)

Dankerz said:
			
		

> *im sending you sum green mojo to get them rooted in 7-9 dayz* :joint:


Why, thank you Dankerz, we shall see .
One thing I didn't mention is that I was concerned about support of the clone with no real medium. The gel is plenty thick to hold them good and sturdy while they do there thing. I've decided to take only one clone out of each cup to plant, leaving the others til they show signs of dying before transplanting. The "instructions" say you can leave in there till ready to plant...we'll just see how long that can be. I'm thinking it may be a good strain saver if your limited on space . Oh yeah...you'all like pics


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 2, 2009)

18 hours and standing tall...of course, it is morning.


----------



## chinaman (May 2, 2009)

looks very cool man never seen this before..of course i do live way up in the middle of nowhere lol will b watchin 


good day


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 3, 2009)

Hello chinaman:48:  Thanks for stopping by.  I never even heard of this until about 3 wks ago at OSH I saw them. Was able to resist the first time I saw them until I saw a thread by nvthis(Thanks nvthis for getting me on this:cool2: ) about a similar product.


----------



## chinaman (May 3, 2009)

cant wait to see how long they take to root, and how long they can stay in there.. 

good day


----------



## nvthis (May 3, 2009)

Thanks Budders! Great job so far on documenting your experiment with this product. Someone said this stuff has been around a while. I have never seen it that I can recall so this should be _very_ interesting. And I totally love your mix-up with the 2 week flowering clone. Sweet. Good job bro! I'll be sticking around to see this through with you..

I have a gdp mother that can be a frustrating cloner for me if everything isn't just right. Would love to see how she does in this stuff..


----------



## Lemmongrass (May 3, 2009)

these look like agar cups. suuuuuper cheap to make sterile agar grow cups at home.


----------



## nvthis (May 3, 2009)

lotek said:
			
		

> these look like agar cups. suuuuuper cheap to make sterile agar grow cups at home.


 

??? Do elaborate!  Especially if you have done it already. Thanks lotek.


----------



## nvthis (May 3, 2009)

Hey Budders, I noticed on the second pic of your first post that you had the cups up away from your heating mat. Is artificial heat not good to use with this stuff?


----------



## Lemmongrass (May 3, 2009)

agar is a seaweed or potato extract much like jello. it is used for growing every kind of biotic life in labs around the world. with slight tweaks and additions to the mix, you can grow animal cells, plants from seed, clone, cellular deposit, and so on. 

funny think is, it is used instead of jello in asia so you can buy lbs of it from your local china mart for a few bones!

agar is also the key to the next frontier in mushroom cultivation.


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 3, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Hey Budders, I noticed on the second pic of your first post that you had the cups up away from your heating mat. Is artificial heat not good to use with this stuff?


Trying to get them closer to the light 
  I have 4 orchids in agar and they are not rooting so it must be a different type of agar i guess.  I don't know a lot about agar but it is a solid,rubbery texture and this gel is more like very thick hair gel.  I did plant 2 of those orchids a couple weeks ago and one of them died...still waiting for something to change on the other one(looks same as day I planted it).


----------



## Motor City Madman (May 3, 2009)

thanks for sharing budders. I really like the looks of this. It takes the place of the medium and the cloning gels. I also like that you can see the the root develop in the gel.


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 3, 2009)

Greetings MCM, I too am excited to watch the roots on these.  I
  I should have been more clear on the orchids in agar...they are not supposed to root in the agar they are in, it's to sort of freeze them in time...so to speak.  They have been in agar atleast for the 9 months I've had them.


----------



## Lemmongrass (May 4, 2009)

wow thats bizarre! we would wet and scuff tobacco seeds and poke them in ever so slightly. within a day there was always a taproot into the agar. we did mix a nute solution into it tho after it was heated.

you say this stuff is like hairgel tho, if thats the case i was wrong and its not agar. agar is hard and bouncy.


----------



## leafminer (May 4, 2009)

I've got some agar somewhere, I will try this - I'll mix the agar with some hormone rooting compound. Cool idea. Thanks.


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 4, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> I've got some agar somewhere, I will try this - I'll mix the agar with some hormone rooting compound. Cool idea. Thanks.


Welcome Leafminer,  when I first saw this stuff I was wondering if it was something like that.  It says absolutly nothing about what is in it(gel?) and I haven't had a chance to research it too good yet


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 4, 2009)

lotek said:
			
		

> wow thats bizarre! we would wet and scuff tobacco seeds and poke them in ever so slightly. within a day there was always a taproot into the agar. we did mix a nute solution into it tho after it was heated.
> 
> you say this stuff is like hairgel tho, if thats the case i was wrong and its not agar. agar is hard and bouncy.


Sidetrackin' for Lotek...





These are my only experience with agar.  They were brought back from Costa Rica last year by a friend of mine.  The one that's planted is about 2wks out of agar.  Didn't even notice til the pic but is that a root I see in the dirt(bark)? And are those roots coming up from the agar...guess I better get that one planted soon.  On second look, don't think the agar is roots


----------



## Lemmongrass (May 4, 2009)

hehe cool pics. sorry for the derailing. but really, check it out guys. ill be watchin for your update leafminer.


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 6, 2009)

I glanced up at the T.V. last night and saw this heading. My first thought was I've never heard of that cross:stoned: :rofl: :rofl:  Put down the bong  when I realized it was a documentary about people who grew up in that era   Your regular programming will now resume


----------



## nvthis (May 8, 2009)

Hey Budders, 7 days tomorrow! How's it looking?


----------



## chinaman (May 8, 2009)

:yeahthat: 

good day


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 8, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Hey Budders, 7 days tomorrow! How's it looking?


Hello all, got bumps:hubba:   The scar'd ones are looking really trippy, others have bumps on angle cut.  I may be imagining it ( gel slightly distorts it+old eyes )but I believe the 2wks flower ones have tiny roots just beginning to protrude.  
  Today is the first day I noticed any change in leaves. Some seemed slightly wilted, so they're definately ready for roots.  I took the dome off after 5 days since they looked exactly like day 1 at that point. The dome went back on a few minutes ago to see if the leaves perk back up. I just hate spraying anything on plants if it isn't absolutely necessary. Put a cup of water in there and dome on will do same as spraying them IMO.  
  As soon as I think there is something new my camera will pick up I'll post more pics...And all the seeds sprouted but 1 Hashplant, and then stretched like crazy. Been doing clones so long I'd forgotten how different the growth pattern is, so they went under the 400 after 2days


----------



## chinaman (May 9, 2009)

nice i might try these..where did ya get em at is there an online source?would like to check em out..will wait to see how long they can stay in there  

good day


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 9, 2009)

chinaman said:
			
		

> nice i might try these..where did ya get em at is there an online source?would like to check em out..will wait to see how long they can stay in there
> 
> good day


Hello Chinaman, I found them at a local Orchard Supply Hardware store, haven't checked online but they are called gel2root.


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 9, 2009)

hXXp://gardendesert.com/products/?category_id=16&level_2_category=16
There ya go Chinaman...and to the rest of ya it seems like a decent supplier. They have lots of little weird things. Change XX to tt


----------



## nvthis (May 23, 2009)

Budders... Promised pics??? What's your final work up on this product bro??


----------



## Budders Keeper (Jun 11, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Budders... Promised pics??? What's your final work up on this product bro??


sorry everyone, my computer broke and it took me a bit to get the money for a new one.
Bad news, gel cups didn't work for MJ, they died. They did work for several plants in the yard; lavender,peppermint,spearmint,peppers...but strangely not tomatoes. I may give the cups another chance later for MJ, but for now i'll stick with the bubble cloner or coco. My apologies for the delay


----------

